# LFS HOOKED ME UP sort of



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Ok, some of you might know this already, but ive been searching for a big Rhom pretty much since i joined this site.
Being situated in norway has made this, well to say atleast, hard.
Ive contacted almost all shops in Oslo and about 10 in Sweden. Not much help.
I was promised by my LFS some time ago a 20 inch Rhom, but the supplier failed to deliver.








I called them today and he said they would be ordering from peru, very soon. Tomorrow hes getting the list and hopefully Serrasalmus Rhombeus will be on it.
If all goes as planned ill get one in 2 or 3 weeks. So stoked!!!









now to cheer me up futher if would plz post any pics of any size Perivan Rhom. Much apreciated!!!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey sorry i dont have any pics but i hope you get your fish man.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> Hey sorry i dont have any pics but i hope you get your fish man.


No prob. Yeah me too, sick of whaiting!!!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah sorry, I don't have a Rhom yet (key word YET). Anyway, congrats that would be great if you were able to pick up a Rhom.

20" DAMN - never heard of a 20" in a tank before!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Yeah sorry, I don't have a Rhom yet (key word YET). Anyway, congrats that would be great if you were able to pick up a Rhom.
> 
> 20" DAMN - never heard of a 20" in a tank before!


OK sh*t i was thinkin cm. more around the 10 inch mark..


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> Yeah sorry, I don't have a Rhom yet (key word YET). Anyway, congrats that would be great if you were able to pick up a Rhom.
> 
> 20" DAMN - never heard of a 20" in a tank before!


OK sh*t i was thinkin cm. more around the 10 inch mark..
[/quote]

Oh, ha ha ha That makes much more sence. Yeah, that would put it between 8-10" (20 cm). I was going to sh!t myself if you got a 20" Rhom.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Yeah sorry, I don't have a Rhom yet (key word YET). Anyway, congrats that would be great if you were able to pick up a Rhom.
> 
> 20" DAMN - never heard of a 20" in a tank before!


OK sh*t i was thinkin cm. more around the 10 inch mark..
[/quote]

Oh, ha ha ha That makes much more sence. Yeah, that would put it between 8-10" (20 cm). I was going to sh!t myself if you got a 20" Rhom.









[/quote]

i would prob sh*t myself too, for then just to get eaten by the monster..

any pics anyone?!?!?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

dude....... there are peru rhoms EVERYWHERE! you could probably spend the rest of the day looking at them...................... in the pics section of course


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> there are peru rhoms EVERYWHERE! you could probably spend the rest of the day looking at them


Not in Norway, I would guess.

Sounds good, make sure you have a nice tank for em waiting!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> dude....... there are peru rhoms EVERYWHERE! you could probably spend the rest of the day looking at them...................... in the pics section of course


i did a search on peruvian rhoms, but not to many good shots came up. hard to filter out all the rhom threads...


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> dude....... there are peru rhoms EVERYWHERE! you could probably spend the rest of the day looking at them...................... in the pics section of course


i did a search on peruvian rhoms, but not to many good shots came up. hard to filter out all the rhom threads...
[/quote]

Hey man, I've been looking for that too. I've emailed Jan holt aquarium in Oslo, is that where you're gonna get it?

Siste mailen jeg sendte de, så fikk jeg ikke noe svar. Kanskje bedre å ringe? De sa ihvertfall at de skulle importere noen Serrasalmus i august eller september. Tror jeg ringer i morra


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Couldt you order from an American company and get it shipped?

Bobz


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I hope they can hook you up. Here's mine..
View attachment 115622


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> dude....... there are peru rhoms EVERYWHERE! you could probably spend the rest of the day looking at them...................... in the pics section of course


i did a search on peruvian rhoms, but not to many good shots came up. hard to filter out all the rhom threads...
[/quote]

where are you searching??? theyre all over.....................


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> I hope they can hook you up. Here's mine..
> View attachment 115622


How big is that guy ?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I wouldn't get your hopes up until you actually see S. rhombeus on the list. Otherwise you will just let yourself down.

I'll be wishing you the best, just let us know if it all works out.








~Taylor~


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Hope you get a big Rhom... good luck...







!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

peruvian
View attachment 115648


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

DepH said:


> dude....... there are peru rhoms EVERYWHERE! you could probably spend the rest of the day looking at them...................... in the pics section of course


i did a search on peruvian rhoms, but not to many good shots came up. hard to filter out all the rhom threads...
[/quote]

Hey man, I've been looking for that too. I've emailed Jan holt aquarium in Oslo, is that where you're gonna get it?

Siste mailen jeg sendte de, så fikk jeg ikke noe svar. Kanskje bedre å ringe? De sa ihvertfall at de skulle importere noen Serrasalmus i august eller september. Tror jeg ringer i morra :nod:
[/quote]

Damn right! LArs is the man, so far the only pet store ive spoken to thats even considering ordering from south america.
hes mentioned that there has been other people asking for rhoms, perhaps its you.
he said theyre also making some space to hold piranhas or serras in the future.. 
guess all my nagging has payed off.

jo, hvis du ringer spør om han har fått listen enda. And BTW i get first pick so get in line mofo :laugh: jo post her hvis du snakker med han!!


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> dude....... there are peru rhoms EVERYWHERE! you could probably spend the rest of the day looking at them...................... in the pics section of course


i did a search on peruvian rhoms, but not to many good shots came up. hard to filter out all the rhom threads...
[/quote]

Hey man, I've been looking for that too. I've emailed Jan holt aquarium in Oslo, is that where you're gonna get it?

Siste mailen jeg sendte de, så fikk jeg ikke noe svar. Kanskje bedre å ringe? De sa ihvertfall at de skulle importere noen Serrasalmus i august eller september. Tror jeg ringer i morra :nod:
[/quote]

Damn right! LArs is the man, so far the only pet store ive spoken to thats even considering ordering from south america.
hes mentioned that there has been other people asking for rhoms, perhaps its you.
he said theyre also making some space to hold piranhas or serras in the future.. 
guess all my nagging has payed off.

jo, hvis du ringer spør om han har fått listen enda. And BTW i get first pick so get in line mofo :laugh: jo post her hvis du snakker med han!!
[/quote]

Okay. I think I'll call him today









Tar de bare inn en om gangen a? Hehe, får håpe han tar inn hvertfall to da


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

bobz said:


> I wouldn't get your hopes up until you actually see S. rhombeus on the list. Otherwise you will just let yourself down.
> 
> I'll be wishing you the best, just let us know if it all works out.
> 
> ...


yeah im holding back alittle. thanks 4 the support..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

winkyee love your rhom, if i get one like that im gonna be sky high for a looong time.!!

traumatic, awesome pic, thnx.


----------



## madmanmac (Jul 3, 2005)

If this falls through, Try talking with Pterogho (pfury username) He is about to import some piranha's to denmark, i dont think there will be a huge Rhom but aleast a rhom or two perhaps

- Casper


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

madmanmac said:


> If this falls through, Try talking with Pterogho (pfury username) He is about to import some piranha's to denmark, i dont think there will be a huge Rhom but aleast a rhom or two perhaps
> 
> - Casper


thanks for the head up, might help.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Best of luck getting your rhom







they are an amazing fish in person rather than seeing them in pictures


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

fliptasciouz said:


> Best of luck getting your rhom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah cant whait to see what they look like in person


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

so did the lfs come thru?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Any update?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i have that same feelin man. i could jump on gettin a huge rhom but theres no where near that carries em. i have to travel like 4hrs to new jersey or i could order online but i would like to choose one out myself.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

black_piranha said:


> i have that same feelin man. i could jump on gettin a huge rhom but theres no where near that carries em. i have to travel like 4hrs to new jersey or i could order online but i would like to choose one out myself.


I would be stoked to travel 4 hours..









I called them yesterday and the list wasnt in yet, im pretty shure he'll have it by monday..

if not its postal time..


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Corey,

If you have to order online why not try out the new company Massive Aggression. They are offering some really great prices and the guy who runs it is really kind and helpful. I'm sure you would be able to save your self some money doing it that way and still get the quality you are after.

Bobz


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

PICTURES YOU SAY? HERE'S MINE FROM AQUASCAPE ABOUT 7 TO 7.5 INCHES...
S. PERU BLACK RHOMBEUS..








View attachment 115884


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

attantion calling all peruvian fish exporters:

GET OFF YOUR RETARDED, DRUNK, LAZY INBRED ASSES AND SEND THAT MOTHERFCUKING LIST!!!!
















im starting to think this will have the same outcome as last time.
the guy at the lfs found an exporter and ordered about 30 crates of different fish including a 30 cm rhom (it was market as an altuvei) and nothing showed up.....

as you might have guessed no list today either... useless fcikers..


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

bobz said:


> Hey Corey,
> 
> If you have to order online why not try out the new company Massive Aggression. They are offering some really great prices and the guy who runs it is really kind and helpful. I'm sure you would be able to save your self some money doing it that way and still get the quality you are after.
> 
> Bobz


If you read the website MA only has a 200 mile delievery zone, so Corey would fall out of that range.


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Hey Corey,
> 
> If you have to order online why not try out the new company Massive Aggression. They are offering some really great prices and the guy who runs it is really kind and helpful. I'm sure you would be able to save your self some money doing it that way and still get the quality you are after.
> 
> Bobz


If you read the website MA only has a 200 mile delievery zone, so Corey would fall out of that range.
[/quote]

I'm sure that they deleiver world wide....to airports.

Bobz


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> I hope they can hook you up. Here's mine..
> View attachment 115622


holy crap thats a large rhom


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

bobz said:


> Hey Corey,
> 
> If you have to order online why not try out the new company Massive Aggression. They are offering some really great prices and the guy who runs it is really kind and helpful. I'm sure you would be able to save your self some money doing it that way and still get the quality you are after.
> 
> Bobz


If you read the website MA only has a 200 mile delievery zone, so Corey would fall out of that range.
[/quote]

I'm sure that they deleiver world wide....to airports.

Bobz








[/quote]
Nate made a statement somewhere on the forum that he ships all over the country where piranhas are legal. He may only personally deliver up to 200 miles away, but he ships them anywhere.








~Taylor~


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

no list today either!


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> no list today either!


He told me he would notify me on mail when he got it. Patience my friend


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

DepH said:


> no list today either!


He told me he would notify me on mail when he got it. Patience my friend :nod:








[/quote]

yeah he's gonna call me, but im just too impatient. i usually call him or drop by on my way back from work.
have you ever been to the store??


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> no list today either!


He told me he would notify me on mail when he got it. Patience my friend :nod::laugh:
[/quote]

yeah he's gonna call me, but im just too impatient. i usually call him or drop by on my way back from work.
have you ever been to the store??
[/quote]

Okay. Do you live in Oslo, or nearby?

Nope, never been there. Allthough I only live 45mins from Oslo.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

DepH said:


> no list today either!


He told me he would notify me on mail when he got it. Patience my friend :nod::laugh:
[/quote]

yeah he's gonna call me, but im just too impatient. i usually call him or drop by on my way back from work.
have you ever been to the store??
[/quote]

Okay. Do you live in Oslo, or nearby?

Nope, never been there. Allthough I only live 45mins from Oslo.
[/quote]

Its a 3 min walk from my home to the store, i live in Pilestredet Park.
im really lucky to have the best IMO lfs in town so close by.
We should meet when (if) we get our serras or are you planneing on shipping them home to you?


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> no list today either!


He told me he would notify me on mail when he got it. Patience my friend :nod::laugh:
[/quote]

yeah he's gonna call me, but im just too impatient. i usually call him or drop by on my way back from work.
have you ever been to the store??
[/quote]

Okay. Do you live in Oslo, or nearby?

Nope, never been there. Allthough I only live 45mins from Oslo.
[/quote]

Its a 3 min walk from my home to the store, i live in Pilestredet Park.
im really lucky to have the best IMO lfs in town so close by.
We should meet when (if) we get our serras or are you planneing on shipping them home to you?
[/quote]

Ah, okay. I thought you said something about a 4 hour drive?

I'm just gonna go pick it up. Don't wanna ship a fish just for 25-30 miles








I'm patient though, because I actually don't have room for the Serra yet. But if we get it soon, I'll just throw my cichlids outta the tank


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah who needs cichlids when you can get serras, but why take them out??









no there was someone else that had to drive 4 hours to get serras, i just said i would kill to have to drive 4 hours (instead of whaiting 4 months...)

wonder if he gets that list today..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

LIST IS IN AND IM MAKING AN ORDER

Now be my guest and guess what im getting!!

im like a kid at christmas


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

So whent to my LFS and placed an order yesterday.
The fish might arrive next week or it could take upto a month.
Either whay im just happy its on its whay.. now im going to start prepairing the tank.
Maybe get a huge shoal of neons going before the arrival.

Also replacing all the filter media to give the sucker the best filtration i can.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Ok Corey, I break. What are you getting?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> Ok Corey, I break. What are you getting?


Patience my friend, patience









you can guess?!?


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> Ok Corey, I break. What are you getting?


Patience my friend, patience









you can guess?!?








[/quote]

LOL I guess a big Rhom? But the question is how big?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> Ok Corey, I break. What are you getting?


Patience my friend, patience









you can guess?!?








[/quote]

LOL I guess a big Rhom? But the question is how big?








[/quote]








perhaps?!?!?


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> perhaps?!?!?


you weren't kidding about the whole Christmas and not telling thing were you...?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> perhaps?!?!?


you weren't kidding about the whole Christmas and not telling thing were you...?








[/quote]








now youre getting it!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

No rhom, no confirmation from Peru no-nothing..









Im so pissed off,







its been a month since ive ordered and basically im just as close to getting the fish as i was then..

Ive had my tank empty since may and im getting tired of whaiting.... 
Maybe its just isnt ment to be...


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

sorry corey, hope it works out, but I mean if u were ready for a huge tank...get another huge fish or a lot of pygos ...? I know it is not the same but I am trying to help!?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

redbellyman21 said:


> sorry corey, hope it works out, but I mean if u were ready for a huge tank...get another huge fish or a lot of pygos ...? I know it is not the same but I am trying to help!?


thnx
sold my reds in may to make rhom for the new fish, basically im willing to whait alot longer but it just sux..

going to get a small shoal today to keep in the tank for now, maye tigerbarbs or neons, they can keep the new fish company, if i ever get it...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

im gonna update even though no-one seems to care









lol j/k..

they are now just whaiting for some kind of confirmation down in Peru!! hope this means it will be shipped in the shortest future... kinda stoked again!!!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Corey, they sooooo need to get you a Rhom it is not even funny. My fingers are crossed that a HUGE SERRA makes that list!! Good luck! Hell, if this keeps up I am going to buy a Rhom from Pedro and fly him over to you.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Corey, they sooooo need to get you a Rhom it is not even funny. My fingers are crossed that a HUGE SERRA makes that list!! Good luck! Hell, if this keeps up I am going to buy a Rhom from Pedro and fly him over to you.


LMAO









thanx for the support dude!! i know what fish it is by the way, just not telling you guys yet!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Same sh*t different day.
The awaiting confirmation doesnt seem to matter much. They still dont know when they will be shipped or if they will ship at all.
Man im so sick of whaiting, sic of checking my email 2 times an hour to see if ive gotten any news.
ive talked to my lfs about it, but ofc theres nothing they can do really, its up to the peruvian company or the company that will re-ship it from somewhere in the US.
ive gotten the option to de-order it, it will still be shipped(if at all) and my lfs will have to sell it to someone else. Im wondering if i should just order from one of the sponsores here. on the other hand that could be catastrophic if the fish dies..

im not shure what to do anymore, i dont think ive wanted anything this much, exept for punani and christmas presants when i was a kid.

well just venting i guess.....


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I feel you about the punani. I believe that is the only thing that I want more than new fish. ha ha ha

Anyway, yeah go ahead and order a Rhom from one of the sponsors. You know that they have them in stock and will ship them to you. Pedro (AS) is great, and if the fish arrives DOA then simply shoot him an email and discuss it with him. He is great about taking care of his customers. Besides, AS will get some great free advertising when you receive a badass Rhom via mail. Simply my 2 cents....

Other than that, sorry to hear that the LFS is still giving you the run around!


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

hopefully you;'ll get it soon


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> I feel you about the punani. I believe that is the only thing that I want more than new fish. ha ha ha
> 
> Anyway, yeah go ahead and order a Rhom from one of the sponsors. You know that they have them in stock and will ship them to you. Pedro (AS) is great, and if the fish arrives DOA then simply shoot him an email and discuss it with him. He is great about taking care of his customers. Besides, AS will get some great free advertising when you receive a badass Rhom via mail. Simply my 2 cents....
> 
> Other than that, sorry to hear that the LFS is still giving you the run around!


i wish i could blame my lfs, but i cant. They are trying their best and considering no0-one else is willing to help me i should be happy about their efforts.

if say i order from AS,SQ or MA, and the fish arrives healthy and happy i will have spend twice the cost of the fish on 1. export taxes and 2. import taxes.
this cenario i can live with, but if the fish is DOA and i get store credit ( if im lucky, SQ, will guarantee live arrival) then i still have to pay shipping, export and import taxes all over again. 
and theres no whay of knowing if the 2 fish is alive either.
im not cheap but throwing out several hundred dollars and maybe having nothing to show for it, is a last resort.

im not doubting any of the sponsors, it just the extra costs that piss me off-


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well the day has come. my lfs finaly abandoned the plann to order anything from peru.
they were whaiting for 20 cates of fish includng a 13 inch rhom wich i would get.
im so bummed....

for those of you that hasnt followed the thread. i sold my reds in may to make room for an 10 inch altuvei i was supposed to get from S.America, that exporter failed. then i whaited thill aughust, when i got the chance to import the 13 inch rhom from peru. now thats failed aswell.
so 5 months and just some lame cichlids keeping my tank cycled.

on the other hand, they have decided to go for an Euopean exporter this time. 
i got an E-mail of the current piranhas in stock. they will make an order in a couple of weeks so, i can be expecting to get the fish i select in 4 weeks time. i think the company was called glazier or somtn.

heres my options:

Serrasalmus eigenmanni 6-9cm 
Serrasalmus elongatus 10-12cm
Serrasalmus hollandi 4-6cm
Serrasalmus hollandi 5-7cm 
Serrasalmus manueli 9-12cm 
Serrasalmus nattereri red piranha 1,5-2,5cm 
Serrasalmus rhombeus 6-8cm 
Serras.spilopleura (maculatus) 7-9cm 
Serras.spilopleura (maculatus) 14-18cm 
Serrasalmus sp.piraya REDBELLY 12-16cm 
Serrasalmus ternetzi YELLOW 15-18cm

Even though ive been prepaired for a big fish for quite some time now, ive also alwhays waned a S.Manueli. but one 4 inch fish in a 75 just isnt what ive been expecting. i dont know.

feel free to make suggestions. it is welcomed...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Personally i'd get 2 Serras (Manny and ?) and keep them separated (with a divider) in the 75g till they get bigger. Then i'd get another tank or i'd sell one of the Serras keeping my favourite in the 75g...







!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

maybe it will all work out this time, good luck


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

dude that sux... i have been followin but not postuin cause their wasnt much i could say.. i hoped u would get it.. sux that u didnt


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> Personally i'd get 2 Serras (Manny and ?) and keep them separated (with a divider) in the 75g till they get bigger. Then i'd get another tank or i'd sell one of the Serras keeping my favourite in the 75g... !


I was just going to suggest the same thing.
You have waited all this time, why put all of your eggs in one basket.
If you have the cash, there is enough time to cycle a smaller tank for a sanchezi or smaller serra.

*Sorry....noticed you already have a sanchezi, but you get my point.*


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Id go with the Serrasalmus hollandi there very rare. Or the manny. Looking for a active swimmer id go with elong.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> Personally i'd get 2 Serras (Manny and ?) and keep them separated (with a divider) in the 75g till they get bigger. Then i'd get another tank or i'd sell one of the Serras keeping my favourite in the 75g...
> 
> 
> 
> ...










+2

That is a great idea. At least it sounds like you have a "live wire" this time. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

good luck getting your new rhom, hope it all works out


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thnx guys.

ive also been thinking of getting 2 and dividing the tank.

imo the "hollandi" in the list will prob turn out to be sanchezi, but im tempted to go with the manni and the hollandi. love the hollandi look too.
will my 75 be sufficient space for a 4-5inch manni and a 2-3inch hollandi?

what are the ods of the hollandi being for real? anybody wanna guess lol just realy not shure about that one..


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

seem u have been waiting for a rhom.....don't miss your chance, good luck and keep us posted


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Get the Manny and the Rhom divided for a bit. Or just get the Manny OR the Rhom. If you keep the Manny in a divided tank with anything, he may stress to the point of death. If he doesnt die from the stress, his fins will certainly get all frayed up from the stress. This is first hand experience. That said, if you decide to divide the tank with the Manny, get a divider that the fish cant see through if possible. If you cant do that, I would avoid the Manny altogether. Maybe the Elong, or the Rhom and the Mac...


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

After reading the whole thread and seeing the sh*t you have been through all i can say is make sure you get atleast a Rhom. I think youll be dissapointed, even if slightly, by anything else if u neglect this chance to finally get the Rhom. Then again im assuming you originally were going for only a Rhom and not just something more eccentric than reds. Either way, congrats man on finally getting something...i can guarentee whatever it is youll be absolutely in love with it waiting this long and all.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

tanks alot pygo thats really usefull information.
ive also had consernes due to the easy stressed manny. 
the list might change before i order so im not makin any decissions at this point.

im hoping for a big manny or rhom but if not ill go with the serra combo.

If i get a divider ill have a glass one custom cut and frosted.

now whats the deal with hollandi and eigenmanni BTW, are they just local varietys of the same species?



Citizen said:


> After reading the whole thread and seeing the sh*t you have been through all i can say is make sure you get atleast a Rhom. I think youll be dissapointed, even if slightly, by anything else if u neglect this chance to finally get the Rhom. Then again im assuming you originally were going for only a Rhom and not just something more eccentric than reds. Either way, congrats man on finally getting something...i can guarentee whatever it is youll be absolutely in love with it waiting this long and all.


yeah, well ive been switching between whanting a manny and rhom but ive had my mind set on big rhom for a long time now. starting to get used to the thought of a serra combo now, we'll have to see..


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> thnx guys.
> 
> ive also been thinking of getting 2 and dividing the tank.
> 
> ...


Since Manny's are very quick swimmers a 75G is minimum for one manny at that size imo. A divided tank will probably work for a year or 2 but note that manny's don't handle stress well and may have catostrophic results with another serra in there despite the divider. Just some cheap advise man.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

jerry_plakyda said:


> thnx guys.
> 
> ive also been thinking of getting 2 and dividing the tank.
> 
> ...


Since Manny's are very quick swimmers a 75G is minimum for one manny at that size imo. A divided tank will probably work for a year or 2 but note that manny's don't handle stress well and may have catostrophic results with another serra in there despite the divider. Just some cheap advise man.
[/quote]
i hear you and im taking it into serious consideration, just feel a 4 inch fish in 75 will leave it looking really empty.
if i get te combo i will sand blast the glass, making it frosted, and get some wholes to let the current flow. you think that will do- i could also try it and return the eigenamnni or hollandi if it all goes wrong and i sense tention and stress.
but for now im just researching maybe a 6-7 inch manny will be on the list in 2 weeks time making my desition easy.
i really appreciate the input keep it comming


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If you are patient that 4" manny in 2 years will be 7" with a healthy diet and most importantly water changes keeping nitrates low. Damn, I'm starting to sound like a Manny salesman :laugh: Anyways, since serras are hard to come by your way just go with what you really want with what you can get.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Corey, they sooooo need to get you a Rhom it is not even funny. My fingers are crossed that a HUGE SERRA makes that list!! Good luck! Hell, if this keeps up I am going to buy a Rhom from Pedro and fly him over to you.


I Vote For His Quote. Man if I had the money.... Maybe we all could take up some donations to help shipping one there from AS or something..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Sacrifice said:


> Corey, they sooooo need to get you a Rhom it is not even funny. My fingers are crossed that a HUGE SERRA makes that list!! Good luck! Hell, if this keeps up I am going to buy a Rhom from Pedro and fly him over to you.


I Vote For His Quote. Man if I had the money.... Maybe we all could take up some donations to help shipping one there from AS or something..















[/quote]

lol u guys are so cute








money isnt an issue, but thanks for thinking of me


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

just a rough ball estimate but how much do you think fees would cost to import a P from america?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> just a rough ball estimate but how much do you think fees would cost to import a P from america?


to norway lets see:

i don remeber what SQA told me but i think the export tax was about a 100 bucks. the theres the shipping aprox a 100.then the big rhom fx, 400.
now were up to 600, the lets add 25% in import charges (norway) so the total is 750 usd.
a price i can live with. BUT if the fish is DOA, i would get 400 store credit with the good folks at Shark Aquarium, cause they guearantee live arrival









but i would still have to pay the exp, imp and freight costs.wich is almost half the total cost.

if i didnt have one great guy at my lfs who are willing to import these fish for me, i would have gone with one of our sponsors a long time ago, but now i wish i would have done that the minute i joined this site. hopefully ill get some fish in a month or so.


----------



## bor999 (Sep 25, 2005)

Man, I feel for you REALLY!
Have you tried this they say they have 22cm rhomb http://www.amazon-exotic-import.de/Stocklist%20int.htm
They are from Germany, so the transport should not be a problem.

Good luck
Bor


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

bor999 said:


> Man, I feel for you REALLY!
> Have you tried this they say they have 22cm rhomb http://www.amazon-exotic-import.de/Stocklist%20int.htm
> They are from Germany, so the transport should not be a problem.
> 
> ...


Thnx dude, if this one fails, ill keep them in mind


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Ordered a manueli today. Size 9-12 cm. Will prob be here next week.









Ive desided to keep it solitary in the 75. Wont risk a divider tank cause of the stress issue.

Wish me GL, HF!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Good idea


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Post pics when you can









Good luck


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Good luck!! Can't wait to see the pics of your new fish!!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

hope all is well when he arrives. Where did u order it from, that pet store?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> hope all is well when he arrives. Where did u order it from, that pet store?


via that store, they are importing 20-30 crates from glaccier or somtn, they are situated in Germany, supposedly one of Europes finest fish exporters, so hopefully the manny will be in good shape.

Now i guess i should lover my PH to between 5-6 and have plenty of surface agitatin.
Drifts will be lowering the PH, bying lot of them, and all the powerheads will b running full blast.

Anything else i should think about before this guy arrives?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow just read all 5 pages again. I feel for you. Glad you are getting a manny, hope he brings you lots of joy.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> Wow just read all 5 pages again. I feel for you. Glad you are getting a manny, hope he brings you lots of joy.


thx dude. im shure he will!!!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

congrats on finally getting something outta that guy. hope your manny does well. good luck.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> congrats on finally getting something outta that guy. hope your manny does well. good luck.


thnx bro!

ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Good luck on him... he will love a 75g tank... and remember to post some pics of the new guy once you get it







!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

They have had soem internett problems so the order was delayd thill today.

this is the list, some new names here:

291243 Serras.(Pygoncentrus) calmoni 8-10cm 
291603 Serrasalmus eigenmanni 6-9cm 
291805 Serrasalmus elongatus 10-12cm 
292201 Serrasalmus hollandi 4-6cm 
292202 Serrasalmus hollandi 5-7cm 
292294 Serrasalmus manueli 9-12cm 
292400 Serrasalmus nattereri red piranha 1,5-2,5cm 
292602 Serrasalmus notatus (Pygocentrus notatus) 6-9cm 
292603 Serrasalmus notatus (Pygocentrus notatus) 9-12cm 
292604 Serrasalmus notatus (Pygocentrus notatus) 11-14cm 
292803 Serrasalmus rhombeus 6-8cm 
292823 Serras.spilopleura (maculatus) 7-9cm 
292825 Serras.spilopleura (maculatus) 14-18cm 
292955 Serrasalmus sp.piraya REDBELLY 12-16cm 
293106 Serrasalmus ternetzi YELLOW 15-18cm


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Looks like a nice list. Are you still going with the Manny, or are you going to add any additional p's to your list? I hope everything comes through, and the fish are healthy!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Looks like a nice list. Are you still going with the Manny, or are you going to add any additional p's to your list? I hope everything comes through, and the fish are healthy!


thnx bro.

Im gonna add one of the Calmoni actually. According to what ive read about it, and what Frank has stated, its one of the rearest P's. Im not banking on it being a Calmoni, but the curiousity is overwealming.

If it turns out to be a Calmoni, ill set him up temp, dividied with my sanch, for then to get a new tank for it.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Sweet plan! After seeing that name on the list I was thinking that was a very rare piranha. Good luck getting one of those, hopefully it will come through for you.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

did I see Pirayas on that list??


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> did I see Pirayas on that list??


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

im getting the manny and calmoni on tuesday or wednesday.. so stoked!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> thnx guys.
> 
> ive also been thinking of getting 2 and dividing the tank.
> 
> ...


Since Manny's are very quick swimmers a 75G is minimum for one manny at that size imo. A divided tank will probably work for a year or 2 but note that manny's don't handle stress well and may have catostrophic results with another serra in there despite the divider. Just some cheap advise man.
[/quote]
i hear you and im taking it into serious consideration, just feel a 4 inch fish in 75 will leave it looking really empty.
if i get te combo i will sand blast the glass, making it frosted, and get some wholes to let the current flow. you think that will do- i could also try it and return the eigenamnni or hollandi if it all goes wrong and i sense tention and stress.
but for now im just researching maybe a 6-7 inch manny will be on the list in 2 weeks time making my desition easy.
i really appreciate the input keep it comming








[/quote]

It doesnt have to be boring try adding tetras and stuff as dither which will keep your manny active annd give your a tank an active look.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

STOKED!​
2 OR 3 DAYS LEFT​


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

3 months in the making. i hope everything goes well.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> 3 months in the making. i hope everything goes well.


actually more like 5-6 but hey who gives a fcuk as long as i g them next week im all over it!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

dropped by the lfs on my way to work today and was glad to hear the fish will arrive in 24 hours time!!









tomorrow i will post 1000 pics!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> dropped by the lfs on my way to work today and was glad to hear the fish will arrive in 24 hours time!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad to hear that..some good news at last..post like 5-10 pics 1000 would blow up my computer


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Cant wait to see your fish man. Glad to hear hes coming soon.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

how crazy would it be if they actually get calmoni's?

haha. prob not though!...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> how crazy would it be if they actually get calmoni's?
> 
> haha. prob not though!...


calmonis?? is that an italian dish or something


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> how crazy would it be if they actually get calmoni's?
> 
> haha. prob not though!...


calmonis?? is that an italian dish or something








[/quote]

yes


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Cant wait to see some pics man


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm getting a Manueli at the same fish store as c0rey as well! 9-12cm, props to c0rey for hooking me up with this fish store from the beginning. Finally we can get our favorite fishies to Norway, something I'd kinda given up on.














I'm picking up the manueli tomorrow too



































Can't wait!


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

congrades on your new fish cant wait to see them


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

congrats on the fish cant wait to see picss


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

my baby black is still dead


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Congrats on the pick up!!!! Can't wait to see some pics!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

joey said:


> my baby black is still dead


/reashures joeyd that little blacky is in a better place now.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ok im off work and will be going home to clear my tank and get my ps, they arrive in an hour or so.
next time i post i will have pics or i will be in jail for man slaughter. wish me luck !!!


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Good luck man,

You have wanted them for some time now, am sure they will arrive

and will be quality!!!!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

cait wait to see how it turns out. i hope all goes/went well.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well ive got both fish.
1. the calmoni turned out as a beautifull maculatus . 
2. the manny? im not shure. uploading pics now, finsh look very similar to a manny's. but head,humeral spot and stripes its about 4 inch's.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

well congrats on the new fish none-the-less.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

http://smg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v713/pro_noob/Bilde240.flv

sum pics:


----------



## Eric54321 (Aug 5, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

looks good dude... glad u finally got one


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice, were are the manny pics?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Nice, were are the manny pics?


thats the thing that is the manny pics, or rather spilo pics.
fcuk this!

heres the maculatus (wich looks great)


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Ok well it isnt a manny as am sure you know already.
sanchezi was my first thought

Dont be dissapointed, looks like a damn nice fish


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Ok well it isnt a manny as am sure you know already.
> sanchezi was my first thought
> 
> *Dont be* dissapointed, looks like a damn nice fish


I am









the fish is great, very pretty with the red/gold combo. also the curious body shape. but ut s not a 13 inch rhom and its not a manny. if i had a lefover 30G i would love to own a fsh like this one, but i dont, im gutted.....


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

can u get more pics of that mac looks big


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

is it a spilo or sanchezi i thought it was a spilo

they look good though.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Malok said:


> is it a spilo or sanchezi i thought it was a spilo
> 
> they look good though.


its not a sanch.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Your fish look amazing man


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Well it suck you didnt get your big Rhom, and it turned out not to be manny. It is still an amazing fish. i can see why u are disapointed thou. at least you got some p's thou


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

That reallly sucks i know how long youve been waiting lol

Hope you dont give up and keep looking for that Manny!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

nice hook up. finally u get something.


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

that dont look like a sanchezi


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thnx a-ronn.

and i can say with 100% assurance that it is not S Sanchezi.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

at leasts its not a Pacu or somethin. Beautiful fish either way.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

looks a lot like this guy








found it in the undescibed or unknown serra reference gallery.









wanted to make it easier to compare.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> *looks a lot like this guy*
> ...
> found it in the undescibed or unknown serra reference gallery.
> 
> ...


Yeap and NO... red eyes vs. clear eyes...


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

oh, i did not notice that one.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Maybe S. medinai if it was collected in Venezuela... don't really know...







!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i hear frank has id'd it sa S. Sanchezi, i find it hard to believe, but i guess hes right. just whaiting to hear it from the man himself.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> thnx a-ronn.
> 
> and i can say with 100% assurance that it is not S Sanchezi.


haha. but seriously that sucks man. see if that other dude from Norway wants to trade it for something he gets.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> i hear frank has id'd it sa S. Sanchezi, i find it hard to believe, but i guess hes right. just whaiting to hear it from the man himself.


Yeap Frank confirmed it's a young S. sanchezi


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> thnx a-ronn.
> 
> and i can say with 100% assurance that it is not S Sanchezi.


haha. but seriously that sucks man. see if that other dude from Norway wants to trade it for something he gets.








[/quote]

how wrong can one be. the body shape is very different.

the fish is now back at the lfs, they said i could swap it with my old one if i wanted too. tempting but im afraid ill miss my skittish little sanch..

from what frank said the new one is prob a male and im guessing my old whone is a female, perhaps i should start breeding sanchezi


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

so now you only have the mac?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> so now you only have the mac?


jupp mac and the old sanch.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

crappy you didnt get the one you wanted but that one was really nice looking.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

o ok, i thought you said you gave the old and the new sanch to the LFS.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> my baby black is still dead


/reashures joeyd that little blacky is in a better place now.
[/quote]
are you trying to say that he was no good in my care.......
im all like emo now and stuff


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

joey said:


> my baby black is still dead


/reashures joeyd that little blacky is in a better place now.
[/quote]
are you trying to say that he was no good in my care.......
im all like emo now and stuff








[/quote]

well he had some huge thing coming out of his ass remember, cant have been too comfortable?!?


----------

